

Game Co. Double Fine Nears 50,000 Investors And $1.75 Million…For No Equity - robkelly
http://ongig.com/blog/fundraising/crowdfunding-double-fine

======
zem
here is their kickstarter page, if anyone else was curious as to what the
larger contributors got: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-
fine-adv...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/66710809/double-fine-
adventure)

The top 3 tiers:

PLEDGE $1,000 OR MORE

100 BACKERS SOLD OUT (0 of 100 remaining)

Mini portrait of YOU, painted by the game's artist, and all previous reward
tiers. Estimated Delivery: Sep 2012

\-----

PLEDGE $5,000 OR MORE

10 BACKERS SOLD OUT (0 of 10 remaining)

Larger original painting of art used in the final game, and all previous
reward tiers. Estimated Delivery: Oct 2012

\-----

PLEDGE $10,000 OR MORE

1 BACKER • Limited Reward (3 of 4 remaining)

Lunch with Tim Schafer and Ron Gilbert, a tour of the Double Fine offices, and
all previous reward tiers.

\-----

THERE ARE MORE REWARDS but we can't post them here because they're too big!
For premium rewards past a $10,000 pledge, see www.doublefine.com

